

Ask HN: Is there a service that can mail me random links from a website? - g123g

My use case is the following -&lt;p&gt;I want to get random Java doc pages from JAVA API documentation. So one day I want to the following link in mail -&lt;p&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.oracle.com&#x2F;javase&#x2F;7&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api&#x2F;javax&#x2F;swing&#x2F;AbstractAction.html&lt;p&gt;and the next day -&lt;p&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.oracle.com&#x2F;javase&#x2F;7&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api&#x2F;java&#x2F;util&#x2F;AbstractMap.html&lt;p&gt;My aim is to go over some random Java class documentation to know about some classes about which I have no knowledge.&lt;p&gt;Is there some service that can do something like this?
======
pjbringer
In your specific case, you could just just grab all the classes in a big list
[1], and pick at random from them.

You don't need to do much to figure out the url from the names, so it's really
only the list of names you need.

[1] [http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/allclasses-
frame.ht...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/allclasses-frame.html)

~~~
g123g
Yes, I could do that but I just wanted to check if there is already some
service that does this.

I think this could be a nice side project - A daily reminder service to go
over a subset of some content.

